# the world's best litter-trained cat.



## cinderflower (Apr 22, 2012)

i know i got lucky with diotima and my first cat, because the younger two pretty much do whatever they decide they want to. within reason. 

the last week baci and houdini have had diarrhea but they made it to the box every time. as far as i can tell, diotima never had it. i've been feeding them all a pretty bland chicken diet, and it's all but gone.

so last night i was trying to cook, and diotima was in the bathroom. lately she has a habit of meowing like it's an emergency, but it never is. usually she just wants me to pick her up. but she continued until i was like, "what's wrong?" i put one of those wee-wee pads between the tub and the toilet because water gets out of the shower sometimes, and she had pulled it out (my bathroom is soooooooooo small) and just as i got there (with the other two cats, of course) she had diarrhea on the pad. it wasn't very much, but obviously she couldn't make it to the litter box. i just thought it was so cute that she looked for something disposable to do it on.

i have no idea what caused it, which made me think even more that it might have been some contagion in their food, but she ate the same thing they did, so it doesn't really make any sense to me. in any event, she just went and she's fine (like a weirdo i saw her get in the box so i went over and looked). so i put a lot of pads around before i went to bed, because she's blind and i didn't know if she would have more.

they were all clean this morning except for the one by the toilet. someone peed on it LOL, i think i know who. for some weird reason baci tends to do things like that, and he watched her do it last night and that's essentially what it's for anyway. he probably heard me say, "GOOD KITTY, GOOD GIRL," and wanted me to say it to him. two of the others were ripped to shreds because houdini plays that dancing game, the one where they hop, and hop, and hop, like there's some invisible insect or mouse on or under it. he pounces and just tears them up. i prefer that he do that rather that beat up on baci though.

there were two quarter sized spots in front of the toilet, and i didn't care because it's linoleum, but it was weird. the pad was right there, and if baci did it, he had already peed on it, so why go on the floor? maybe she was going to use it and it was all wet. men. :cussing


----------

